
Ukraine bank offers 21% interest rate for doing 10,000 steps a day - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/23/sweating-your-assets-the-bank-that-links-interest-to-exercise-monobank-ukraine
======
app4soft
1\. _Monobank_ != Ukraine bank

2\. _Monobank_ [0] IS "internet bank"/subdivision of real ukrainian _Universal
Bank_ [1] that since 2017 bought and operated by _TAS Group_ [2], affiliated
with ukrainian oligarch Sergiy Tigipko[3].

[0]
[http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monobank](http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monobank)

[1]
[https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%D0%BD%D1%96%D0%B2%D0%B5...](https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%D0%BD%D1%96%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BB_%D0%91%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA)

[2]
[https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B0...](https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B0_%D0%A2%D0%90%D0%A1)

[3]
[https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%96%D0%B3%D1%96%D0%BF...](https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%96%D0%B3%D1%96%D0%BF%D0%BA%D0%BE_%D0%A1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B3%D1%96%D0%B9_%D0%9B%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%96%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87)

~~~
icedchai
So in other words it is a Ukraine bank, just like the title says...

~~~
app4soft
No, it's NOT a bank in any way.

------
NullPrefix
>People who manage the 10,000 steps are granted a rate of 21% on their
savings. Anyone who fails to walk the walk for three days in a row will see
their rate slump to 11%.

Does anybody actually expect to get the money when they decide to cash out ?

~~~
kozak
21% is not an insane interest rate for UAH. Normal market rate is currently
around 19%.

------
random_ua
Is is currently 17%, not 21% (dropping to 15% if conditions are not met)
according to what I see in Monobank app.

------
staticautomatic
I don't understand how the bank can afford to pay out a 21% interest rate.

~~~
Const-me
Probably because local currency. Different currencies have different inflation
rates.

